# Who do you most miss?



## S63

Having just watched a documentary on the making of Tommy by The Who I realise just how much I miss the original lineup since Moon and Entwistle departed this mortal coil.

They felt like mates, coming from the same part of London as me, seeing them at the Goldhawk Social Club when I was a young teenager and going on to be a mod including the Lambretta. At least they had accomplished their greatest works before losing half the band, I don't feel the same can be said of Jimi Hendrix who is someone else I'd had love to have seen for many more years, he certainly never achieved all that was within his ability to do so.

Who's your greatest miss that's no longer with us?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Luther Vandross, Grammy award winner and multiple hits.Legend, like all our favorite artists who have left us, their music lives on.


----------



## Luke M

I'd have loved to have seen a rat pack show in Vegas. 
Being born in 1985 however meant that this was never going to happen.


----------



## JJ0063

The Libertines.

The Style Council/The Jam


----------



## dcj

Never a big Queen fan but wish i'd seen them before Freddie mercury died.
Same with Randy Rhoads(Ozzys solo guitarist)
Seen quite a few rock stars who are no longer with us,
Eric Carr (KISS) Died on exactly the same date as Freddie Mercury
Ronnie James Dio,would have loved to have seen him again.
Phil Kennemore (Y&t)
Gary Moore
Steve Clarke(Def Leppard)

Nikki Sixx,although he isn't officially dead he apparently died twice in the 80s.


----------



## James_R

Michael Hutchence from INXS

Amazing performer (very reminiscent imo of a modernised Mick Jagger of his era)

Fortunately got to see him up very close on stage at one of the 'secret/last minute' Live gigs at the intimate setting of Rock City in Nottingham.
Great night that was.
He climbed up onto one of the massive speakers, sat swinging his legs over the end, then started singing 'Mystify'

Cool guy, sad end.


----------



## MDC250

^ INXS had some fantastic songs and MH was a legend.


----------



## Steve_6R

Was lucky enough to see Gary Moore about 14 months before he died. It hit me very hard as he was a big reason I play guitar.

Massive Queen fan, and as much as I like what Adam Lambert is doing (saw them in London and they were great) I just wish I could experience Freddie Mercury.


----------



## James_R

Mercury has got to be in the top ten of all time performers.

I thought the Queen/Adam Lambert concert on New Years Eve was brilliant.
Really really good entertainment.


----------



## Kerr

JJ0063 said:


> The Libertines.
> 
> The Style Council/The Jam


The Libertines are headlining T in the Park this year.


----------



## muzzer

Phil lynott
Paul Kossof
Tommy Bolin
Marc Bolan
Randy Rhoads


----------



## James Bagguley

Dimebag Darrell.


----------



## JJ0063

Kerr said:


> The Libertines are headlining T in the Park this year.


I know, shame it's in Scotland.


----------



## pxr5

Karen Carpenter, to me, still has the most amazing singing voice of any human being I've heard. When angels speak, they must sound like her. A great loss to music.

Someone else though was the original Rush Drummer - John Rutsey. I know everyone says Rush only became Rush when Neil Peart joined, but I would loved to have seen how things would have progressed with Rutsey.


----------



## Kimo

dcj said:


> Never a big Queen fan but wish i'd seen them before Freddie mercury died.
> Same with Randy Rhoads(Ozzys solo guitarist)
> Seen quite a few rock stars who are no longer with us,
> Eric Carr (KISS) Died on exactly the same date as Freddie Mercury
> Ronnie James Dio,would have loved to have seen him again.
> Phil Kennemore (Y&t)
> Gary Moore
> Steve Clarke(Def Leppard)
> 
> Nikki Sixx,although he isn't officially dead he apparently died twice in the 80s.


Randy rhoads was incredible

I have a Jackson randy rhoads custom


----------



## President Swirl

Another vote for old Dime. Also Jeff Hanneman. I have been fortunate enough to have seen them both live. Metal is in my blood. ( not literally.)


----------



## NickH67

Joe strummer.......my punk hero.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kurt Cobain
Michael Jackson
Tupac Shakur
Biggie Smalls


----------



## Kimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kurt Cobain
> Michael Jackson
> Tupac Shakur
> Biggie Smalls


Biggie fo sho


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kimo73 said:


> Biggie fo sho


No better storyteller in the rap game.

And never will be.

#Legend


----------



## Kimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> No better storyteller in the rap game.
> 
> And never will be.
> 
> #Legend


Listen to him every day

Best rapper of all time


----------



## sfstu

John Bonham
Jim Morrison


----------



## GarveyVW

The Jam


----------



## LostHighway

The original lineup of The Band with Helm, Manuel and Danko
Nick Drake
Peter Green circa 1970, not gone but not as he was either
Jimi Hendrix
Joe Strummer
Sam Cooke 
Otis Redding
Tim Buckley
Gene Clark
Lowell George
Marvin Gaye
D Boone
Johnny Thunders


----------



## Hufty

S63 said:


> Having just watched a documentary on the making of Tommy by The Who I realise just how much I miss the original lineup since Moon and Entwistle departed this mortal coil.
> 
> They felt like mates, coming from the same part of London as me, seeing them at the Goldhawk Social Club when I was a young teenager and going on to be a mod including the Lambretta. At least they had accomplished their greatest works before losing half the band, I don't feel the same can be said of Jimi Hendrix who is someone else I'd had love to have seen for many more years, he certainly never achieved all that was within his ability to do so.
> 
> Who's your greatest miss that's no longer with us?


My dad


----------



## xxil

Deffo +1 for Biggie, also Jam Master Jay and Scott LaRock.


----------



## bradleymarky

The Jam.

Cant believe nobody mentioned Michael Jackson, love him or hate him he was brilliant.


----------

